# Gravely onan 12hp tuning?



## pneumatic001 (Jun 7, 2012)

The manual says start at 2 turns out, but it runs rough at full throttle, it gets better as I lean it out, but I can bottom out the needle and it runs mint or a 1/4 turn out? This to me is not right? I don't want to blow it up as its a totally mint tractor! Any opinions out there? Thanks in advance! -G


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

You are correct that it is not correct. Take the carb off and clean it well.


----------

